# Server issues 12/17



## Chris (Dec 17, 2006)

Some things are a bit off with the server right now, and I'm working with the host to get them squared away. It'll most likely require some reboots, so there will be a few outages today. Just a heads up.

- C


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 17, 2006)

i noticed a few, cheers for the heads up man


----------



## skinhead (Dec 17, 2006)

Chris i saw that the forum was offline some hours ago.

Keep inproving


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 17, 2006)

I got a database error earlier and almost went into withdrawal. Thankfully it returned quickly.


----------



## Oguz286 (Dec 17, 2006)

You're the man Chris!


----------

